

On-off switches on Apple devices - nreece
https://plus.google.com/116768967108862685383/posts/9WCSW5BCny7

======
justin_vanw
I've had lots of macs, and every powermac/macbook/macbook pro/mac pro has a
very obvious power button conspicuously placed. So.... huh?

Even the phones/ipads/ipod-touch have the sleep/power button on top. The only
product I know of that doesn't have a power button at all is the classic ipod.

~~~
noblethrasher
Well, he did only say that he "didn't like" putting on/off switches, not that
he didn't allow it.

